# Bachmann Does Make Good Locos !



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

🌈 I felt compelled to add a new OP about Bmann quality..
All the Bmann which people make negative comments about are usually not in their Spectrum Line. Their Prairie is no exception..plus a few other locos..
But their HO Spectrum line models, especially steam, are real winners...I own the 4-6-0 (ten wheeler), the modernized 4-4-0, 2-8-0 Connie, and 1 ALCO RS 3.. They all are very smooth runners and creep well. The details on the steam and the lettering/numbering/livery are crisp.. The RS 3 is quite good but maybe lacks some of the finer details, and lights are a bit too dim.. The headlights on the steam can burn your retina.... Flanges are shallow..The sound is typical Tsunami (lows could be a bit deeper). And they all respond correctly to my NCE PCab..
In the 1960 thru about 1980 Bmann was all junk..At some point they did a 180 and retooled for better quality and now are among the best locos out there, and can be found at decent prices..


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have a B'mann 4-6-0 and RS-3 in N scale DCC non-sound. Both run just as you described yours. The RS-3 will creep at almost imperceptible speed. Nice locos.


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

Even outside of their Spectrum line, Bachmann has some good locos. The USRA 0-6-0 for example, it was a piece of crap until it was updated. Other than the 2-6-2 Prairie ive had no trouble with any of Bachmanns newer locos.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I have a 4-6-0 low boiler (Spectrum line) with a tsunami2, which I absolutely love. I also have an 0-6-0T which is not Spectrum, and while it runs well at moderate speeds it does not seem to creep. The difference is that the ten-wheels has had time to break in on a circle track, while the switcher has only been run for a few minutes on the circle before being moved to a shelf layout. I'm hoping with more time the switcher will also be a creeper as it seems to be geared lower.


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

Shdwdrgn said:


> I have a 4-6-0 low boiler (Spectrum line) with a tsunami2, which I absolutely love. I also have an 0-6-0T which is not Spectrum, and while it runs well at moderate speeds it does not seem to creep. The difference is that the ten-wheels has had time to break in on a circle track, while the switcher has only been run for a few minutes on the circle before being moved to a shelf layout. I'm hoping with more time the switcher will also be a creeper as it seems to be geared lower.


If you mean the Porter 0-6-0t, then yes it should be able to do a slow crawl once its been run in. Mine had to run for an hour or so in both directions before it would do a smooth crawl.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Wow, all 5 positive replies !! I was gearing up to get pounced on !! I think those who still boo hoo Bmann are still remembering the experience the had with the early stuff and thus haven't owned any since its revamping. 
Yeah, my 4-6-0- is the low type, too. Brought it to a club about a year ago and it hadn't ever been run yet..A member next to me was kind of snippy at me over it even being put on the rails......until I ran it !! Then he was so blown away he was yelling across the room to someone, "Hey Tom, you gotta check out this Bachmann !!" ...M


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I've only had a couple of issues with Bachmann products. An HO scale Climax had drive gears that split and made it inoperable. It was replaced with a Spectrum 4-4-0 under warranty and I've yet to have any issues with it. At the price point, they're about all I could ask for in a model as far as detail and operating quality goes.


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

I gotta agree, I've had almost no issues with bachmann, their warranty is good, and their customer service is quite responsive


----------



## thecommentmaster7 (Apr 25, 2020)

cid said:


> I gotta agree, I've had almost no issues with bachmann, their warranty is good, and their customer service is quite responsive





cid said:


> I gotta agree, I've had almost no issues with bachmann, their warranty is good, and their customer service is quite responsive


Bachmann blows


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

I have 2 berks from bachmann.. love them both! Good running, & love the details! I have a 4-8-4 that I just picked up. It is not as nice as my berks, but it is older model. Probably from the 80’s from Hong Kong. Has smoke & a pancake motor. I got it running.... we will leave it there!! Lol 
I plan on remotoring it , and replacing the gears. I’m sure I can make it a good runner. I picked it up for cheap!!! So why not??? Lol  I also have several freight cars from bachmann all good! 
I like bachmann motors so much I replaced all my rivarossi berks motors with bachmann motors! It was some work, but it works well ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

IronManStark said:


> I have 2 berks from bachmann.. love them both! Good running, & love the details! I have a 4-8-4 that I just picked up. It is not as nice as my berks, but it is older model. Probably from the 80’s from Hong Kong. Has smoke & a pancake motor. I got it running.... we will leave it there!! Lol
> I plan on remotoring it , and replacing the gears. I’m sure I can make it a good runner. I picked it up for cheap!!! So why not??? Lol  I also have several freight cars from bachmann all good!
> I like bachmann motors so much I replaced all my rivarossi berks motors with bachmann motors! It was some work, but it works well !
> 
> ...


Hmm....the infamous Bachmann pancake motors. I hate those things.


----------



## Homeless by Choice (Apr 15, 2016)

thecommentmaster7 said:


> Bachmann blows


I am too naive to understand today's phrases so what does "Bachmann blows" mean? I tried to google "Blows" and couldn't find any pertinent answers/results.

*NOTE:*
Sorry for the Off Topic but I tried to PM "thecommentmaster7" but couldn't figure out the "How To PM" procedure.

Thank you,
LeRoy


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

The USRA Guy said:


> Hmm....the infamous Bachmann pancake motors. I hate those things.


Yeah it is a turd of a motor!! Lol no power. Just go , or buzzz ! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Homeless by Choice said:


> I am too naive to understand today's phrases so what does "Bachmann blows" mean? I tried to google "Blows" and couldn't find any pertinent answers/results.
> 
> *NOTE:*
> Sorry for the Off Topic but I tried to PM "thecommentmaster7" but couldn't figure out the "How To PM" procedure.
> ...


Lol!! I don’t know if your being sarcastic, or serious.... however that made my day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have had good luck with there silver series cars and run several of them. As for the Bachmann I do not run steam currently or sound. As for the Bachmann locomoties I had moved away from them due to past had experiences. Starting out I used allot of Athearn locomotives, still do. I found Walthers Mainline series to fit my performance per dollar requirements nicely when getting new ones. I have no argument that Bachmann has improved but unless they have something I really want last experience makes me hesitate about buying one from them. 

I guess what it boils down to is for me Athearn and Walthers have been consistant. Bachmann was not. If I have to pick I tend to fall back on the track record of the company.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

tkruger said:


> I have had good luck with there silver series cars and run several of them. As for the Bachmann I do not run steam currently or sound. As for the Bachmann locomoties I had moved away from them due to past had experiences. Starting out I used allot of Athearn locomotives, still do. I found Walthers Mainline series to fit my performance per dollar requirements nicely when getting new ones. I have no argument that Bachmann has improved but unless they have something I really want last experience makes me hesitate about buying one from them.
> 
> I guess what it boils down to is for me Athearn and Walthers have been consistant. Bachmann was not. If I have to pick I tend to fall back on the track record of the company.


I can respect that! Like I have said I have a few newer bachmann locos & I enjoy them. I also have a handful of the older pancake motor uhh... scrap ???? Lol I did not give much of anything for those & find when I want to try something new I use them as test subjects!  or I rob parts off of them for others. I have one athearn loco I do really like it! The details are very crisp! However it is a special loco ( international harvester ) paint on it. So I don’t run if a lot! It looks amazing though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

IronManStark said:


> Yeah it is a turd of a motor!! Lol no power. Just go , or buzzz ! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah ive got a few in some old Bachmann diesels, they are constanly breaking down.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I purchased a Spectrum first edition Class J 4-8-4 maybe 11 years ago, off of eBay. It never ran well. It wasn't used, was new, but it's lower pilot edge constantly caught on my rails at the bottoms of grades where none of my other steamers or diesels did. I sold it and got a "Stealth" BLI decoderless J from BLI. It was a decent runner and I haven't looked back. Strike one against Bachmann.

About eight years ago, I listened to the claims from a very experienced and helpful forumite over at MR forums who uses almost nothing but Bachmann steamers. He claimed that the Heavy Mountain 4-8-2 was a winner, and that he was happy with the several he owned. I got the last one at trainworld. It's a nice model, but it takes a hockey sock full of start voltage in CV2. It runs smoothly once underway, but that CV2 input is a killer...I think it's set at 45 or higher. I'm led to believe it gets better as the drive gets worn in, something that takes me forever to accomplish because I keep swapping engines out on my layout after maybe 30 minutes of running.

The fact is that all the importers have a few dogs running around...well, not running, actually. Their train sets are going to be problem children before long, often right out of the box. But their main offerings are really quite excellent now in terms of details and running qualities because the HAVE TO BE. The market is competitive. As well, the internet makes peoples' peeves that much more apparent and promulgated, so service has to improve and reputations have to be safeguarded. This is a golden age, and Bachmann is a player as much as any other importer.

I sure hope they'll re-issue their H-6. It had a well-deserved reputation for being an excellent model. Bachmann's Spectrum 2-8-0 won rave reviews widely across the internet. Same for their fantastic EM-1. Statements like Bachman 'blows' are just sterile, puerile, bereft of context, and inflammatory. Those who react to them have nobody but themselves to blame for the way they feel. Enjoy...if you must.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have the Bachmann 4-8-4 from the Overland Limited train set, if that gives you a clue as to the expected quality. I put a Tsunami sound decoder and speaker in it, first sound install I ever did in fact. It runs quite nicely! No complaints at all. Some have commented on the "dreaded side rod lock", but I've had no trouble at all with mine.
I also did a makeover on their 0-6-0 from the DCC On Board line. The stock decoders in that line leave _MUCH_ to be desired! They are not the same decoders they use in the Sound Value line.








Bachmann 0-6-0 switcher #4439


I have 4 Bachmann 0-6-0 switchers, 2 are DCC On-Board models, and 2 are straight DC models. I have two each of black paint scheme and passenger service greyhound scheme. Someday I may convert the two DC loco's to DCC, but not for now. The greyhound DCC decoder went belly-up so I'll have to...




modelrailroadforums.com





It runs really well, now, also! Adding pickups to the tender definitely improved its performance, though.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

i needed a cheap dcc loco so i could make sure my stuff was working before i start converting my trains to dcc and was recommended one for $40 shipped!!!!
it works for my needs...
EDM GP38-2 Diesel Loco 61120 H/O... just had it on the track too.. in dc mode..


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Most of my locos are Bachmann. They work for me.

However, my most recent purchase, a 2-8-0 Consolidation (not Spectrum) started making a racket last night for no apparent reason. The rear axle was binding. I took it apart and everything freed up, so I reassembled it, ran it for a minute and it went back to binding. When it binds the wheelset is also difficult to move from side-to-side. 

In the low speed video you can see it pause when the connecting rod is about 4 o'clock. In the high speed video you can hear the racket it's making.


----------



## IronManStark (Jan 15, 2017)

Maybe the drive gear is cracked & starting to slip??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Drive gears look good. I think the axle is broken on the last/rear drive wheels. Didn't see a way to get in there last night, but I'll check again as I have to open it up again.

I have to pace myself working on locos. If I go at it too long they tend to splat on the wall. My patience typically gets stretched to it's limits at my day job.


----------



## gimme30 (Jul 26, 2018)

Stumpy said:


> If I go at it too long they tend to splat on the wall.


LOL! I've felt the same, but then I remember how much I've spent and sanity returns. I suppose it's a good thing they're as expensive as they are or I'd have a lot of train-shaped holes in the wall.

As for the B'manns quality, I haven't had such great luck. I _really _want to like 'em...they're one of the few firms that makes a decent selection of steam engines in N... but so far they've had issues out of the box or failed with very little runtime. And after a not-so-great experience with their repair dept. I don't think I'll be buying any more. Maybe it's just a size thing-I don't see a lot of complaints from people in the larger scales.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

While I don't have any Bachmann at all as the loco models they make simply didn't exist on my railway, their Spectrum line of locos does look very nicely done and detailed. Their steamers look pretty nice. Though I don't have experience with their performance.

Their freight cars on the other hand don't get a second glance from me. A bit crude by modern standards, and often with notable accuracy issues.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Looks like 'thecommentmaster7' couldn't make it to level 8 !! 🛤🌄🛤🌵


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

IronManStark said:


> Lol!! I don’t know if your being sarcastic, or serious.... however that made my day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, that was likely a troll anyway. He's already been banned.

For Homeless by Choice, the easy way to PM is to click on the poster's avatar (picture or letter), then click on "Message".


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

Stumpy said:


> Most of my locos are Bachmann. They work for me.
> 
> However, my most recent purchase, a 2-8-0 Consolidation (not Spectrum) started making a racket last night for no apparent reason. The rear axle was binding. I took it apart and everything freed up, so I reassembled it, ran it for a minute and it went back to binding. When it binds the wheelset is also difficult to move from side-to-side.
> 
> In the low speed video you can see it pause when the connecting rod is about 4 o'clock. In the high speed video you can hear the racket it's making.


Hmm...just ordered an older version of this loco, hopefully it doesnt have the same issues😯


----------



## LarryGarrett (Jun 18, 2017)

I’ve currently got twenty-two Bachmann steam locos. I think 15 are Spectrums. Actually, they all run well and they run often. Back in the 90’s I was very leery about Bachmann. They had a bad reputation that they earned. However, that was then. I have no hesitation buying Bachmann from more recent years. Good locomotives.


----------



## Shortliner (Aug 22, 2013)

My main problem with Bachmann isn't their product, it's their customer service, which is non-existent.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

Shortliner said:


> My main problem with Bachmann isn't their product, it's their customer service, which is non-existent.


but if you never need them.. people complain about my internet providers support.. i never need them so no worries...


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Can't speak to other categories but my experience with recent base level Bachmann diesels has been quite positive. 

The reason is quite simple. Nearly all the basic affordable Bachmann diesels today are -with some exceptions- the well regarded Spectrum models of decades ago.

No one is confusing them with the current state of the art, but even their basic train set GP is a reasonably detailed 8-wheel flywheel-drive gp40.


I also like Trainman diesels but Walthers seems to be passing them out. Luckily, they and BB Athearn Locos are still widely available second hand.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Eilif said:


> Nearly all the basic affordable Bachmann diesels today are -with some exceptions- the well regarded Spectrum models of decades ago.


I wish we could say that about the ten-wheeler that we all seem to love. Unfortunately Bachmann stopped making the Spectrum version of this model over a decade ago, and now they only have the red-box version. I mean, it still looks halfway decent, but it only takes a couple seconds of looking at it to realize this doesn't have nearly the same amount of detail as the Spectrum line had. I have to settle for watching ebay to pick up more of them, but it's worth the time to me.


----------

